# [Commande] ajouter un mot devant le nom d'une image( résolu)

## Said

Bonsoir à tous 

Je demande une petite aide de votre part car je ne sais pas du tout comment on fait.  J'ai un répertoire avec 500 images qui ont chacune un titre  de ce genre : 

```
234545ddhhfjjjf.jpg
```

 Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'ajouter le mot  'picture_' devant chaque image . ça deviendrait donc pour l'exemple comme ça : 

```
'picture_234545ddhhfjjjf.jpg
```

Merci infinimentLast edited by Said on Fri Oct 19, 2007 10:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

```
cd my_dir && for img in *; do mv -v "${i}" "picture_${img}" ; done
```

ça devrait le faire  :Smile:  (avec le bon my_dir bien évidemment)

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

un 

```
rename "" picture_  *.jpg
```

 devrait aussi fonctionner je pense...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd my_dir && for img in *; do mv -v "${i}" "picture_${img}" ; done
> ```
> ...

 

Sauf que ce n'est pas ${i} mais ${img}.  :Wink:  :

```
cd my_dir && for img in *.jpg; do mv "${img}" "picture_${img}" ; done
```

----------

## Said

Bonjour 

Je vais tester tout ça et je reviens vers vous   :Smile: 

----------

## Said

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd my_dir && for img in *.jpg; do mv "${img}" "picture_${img}" ; done
> ```
> ...

 

Merci infiniment, ça marche comme je le voulais  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd my_dir && for img in *.jpg; do mv "${img}" "picture_${img}" ; done
> ```
> ...

 

Roh bah zut alors j'm'étais dit que ça serait plus clair avec img, mais je n'l'ai pas modifié partout   :Embarassed: 

merci:)

----------

## guilc

On dirait que kernelsensei a été transparent sur ce coup  :Laughing: 

Pourtant la méthode avec rename est quand meme plus élégante et ne nécessite pas de boucle en shell :p

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *guilc wrote:*   

> On dirait que kernelsensei a été transparent sur ce coup 
> 
> Pourtant la méthode avec rename est quand meme plus élégante et ne nécessite pas de boucle en shell :p

 

Eh ouai c'est ça la société de nos jours, kernelsensei a depuis bien longtemps passé ses 1000 posts, il est plus tout jeune maintenant. Du coup on n'écoute même plus c'que ses pauvres mains racontent   :Laughing:  .

----------

## ghoti

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> on n'écoute même plus c'que ses pauvres mains racontent   .

 

Mais dis donc, c'est qu'il a de la culture belge le monsieur !  :Very Happy: 

Le grand Jacques ne m'en voudra pas de vous fourguer ce petit extrait

Comment ça c'est pas du mp3 ?   :Twisted Evil: 

Ah m..de, chui off là   :Confused: 

Poussez pas, je file chez Trevoke !

----------

## Tony Clifton

Oups j'suis repéré là   :Embarassed: . J'ai hésité avec les vieux mais ça m'inspirait moins.

----------

